# NYC Weekend!



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 25, 2007)

The Dims NYC weekend meetup was one of the most amazing weekends of my life. Getting to meet and party with all you amazing people is a privilege I am SO glad I had. I didn't take even close to enough photos, so I hope you guys are ready to share yours! 

Observations from this weekend (using usernames instead of real names for privacy purposes):

Lipmixgirl is a fabulous event organizer, and, as This1Yankee likes to say, "A special brand of crazy that I really like." You'd be hard-pressed to find someone as touchy-feely as our lipmixgirl.

Eating greasy, cheesy NY pizza with tables full of fatties is an experience not to be missed.

Nothing makes people bond more than sitting in a lobby until 4 am in a hotel with no power.

Even people who don't like hot dogs like Gray's Papaya.

Hotel bathrooms are un-effing-believably small in NYC.

Sometimes the smallest things (Like lying four-people-on-a-bed watching hilarious "porn" on HBO and talking, with one of your roommates slightly sloshed) can lead to the biggest laughs.

Biting, hilarious sarcasm has a name. Its name is Jes.

Some Dimmers can sing and some can't, but you just can't beat ten fat chicks on a dance floor shakin' what their mamas gave them. 

Dims is home to some of the most amazing people I have ever known.

Thank you to all you wonderful, sweet people for such an amazing weekend.

Thanks a MILLION to lipmixgirl for putting her fabulous organizational skills to use!

A special thanks to my roomies. This one goes out to you:

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn. Kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinda sassy!


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad you had such a fantastic time! I really wish I could have gone-- maybe next time.
Till then, I'm terribly jealous! 

Photos, anyone?


----------



## supersoup (Feb 25, 2007)

<--- jaylous and oh so happy it was such a blast!!! post pictures, and pm me all the naughty ones.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Nothing makes people bond more than sitting in a lobby until 4 am in a hotel with no power.



Also no heat... that helped the bonding.



> Sometimes the smallest things (Like lying four-people-on-a-bed watching hilarious "porn" on HBO and talking, with one of your roommates slightly sloshed) can lead to the biggest laughs.



More like *totally bombed*.



> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn. Kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinda sassy!



Oh god... Now I have to explain to my mother why I'm laughing my ass off.


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 25, 2007)

Ginny...I am sooooo EFFING jealous!!! I sure wish I lived on the East Coast...I had the most boring weekend ever!  

One day I will met all you wonderful people!!! I am so glad you had so much fun and I can't wait to see the pics. (Please PM me the naughty ones too!!  )


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 25, 2007)

awww I'm super jealous and wished I lived on the East coast.
At least you all had a better weekend than me, I was stuck home studying!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 26, 2007)

Two Things:

1) You guys were up WAY too late text messaging people.*

2) Post pix pls thx.





*Dammit, we love you.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 26, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Two Things:
> 
> 1) You guys were up WAY too late text messaging people.*
> 
> ...



WHAT?!?!?!!! there was late nite text messaging afoot??!

color me supersad now.


----------



## butch (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, it was all that BBM says and more. The only down side? I didn't get to interact much with BBM and her crew. I sure did enjoy their singing and dancing Saturday night, that's for sure.

Glad to hear you had a blast, BBM.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 26, 2007)

All I can say is ... Im sorry I missed it. I get so tired after working on Saturday that all my good intentions just go down the drain. I hope one day one of these NY things will fall on a weekend that I Don't have to work. 

Im so glad you all seem to have had a really good time. I love hearing the stories.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay, here we go.

BBM misquoted me!! It's "I like your brand of crazy". And yes, Aris is so so so so amazingly unique. Awesome gal, that one. Better yet, she loves my FAT. Yay.

And I shall fess up to it now, I was the totally bombed one. But it didn't last long, or so I am told. *ahem*.

The late night texting...VERRRRY NIIIIICE. Go speakerphone.

The porn: Eh, I'd seen that one already. What was really special was the "excersising"...whheeee!

John's Pizza is oh-so-fabulous, even if I did burn the roof of my mouth so bad I can still feel it. And Heather...wow, thank you so much, you don't even know. 

The drinks in New York are ASTRONOMICALLY EXPENSIVE. I could have had alcohol poisoning in Richmond for what they cost...sheesh.

Jes--> Douche. I heart you, like, fo' sho'. I think that every post of yours will be ten times funnier because now I can put an appropriate facial expression to it.

Everyone wsa effing spanktastic, and the weekend was a complete and utter riot. I laughed so hard, and got so little sleep, but it was all worth it I think.

TO MY ROOMIES: Yo. Repeat? 

Pics are a-coming


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 26, 2007)

View attachment SANY0192.JPG

New York City Metro system. MMmm. (NOT!!)
View attachment SANY0193.JPG

She's Popeye the sailor man, *toot toot*...I love this woman, great googly moogly.
View attachment SANY0196.JPG

Mz. Aris and her smokin' self!
View attachment SANY0198.JPG

Knotty love...I think that he is blowing me a kiss here, but that might just be my imagination.
View attachment SANY0199.JPG

HE-ROOO RIRRY!! So gorgeous, *sigh*


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 26, 2007)

View attachment SANY0201.JPG

Me and Ginny in BED. Yep...in bed, together...
View attachment SANY0203.JPG

1/3 of the reason why I was tipsy later...
View attachment SANY0204.JPG

I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!
View attachment SANY0205.JPG

I hope I don't get killed for these last two...
View attachment SANY0207.JPG

...I am pretty sure that I was ordered to delete them...oops.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 26, 2007)

View attachment SANY0208.JPG

....
View attachment SANY0209.JPG

"let's give them something to talk about..."
View attachment SANY0210.JPG

Aris flying. Or trying to.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 26, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Two Things:
> 
> 1) You guys were up WAY too late text messaging people.*


 
Hey now, the drunk texting AND drunk dialing to the drunk Dims peeps in Portland was much appreciated. Even though we couldn't hear you. The love was there.
Love the pics you guys!  Yankee... that cherry pic is hawt!


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 15697
> 
> Me and Ginny in BED. Yep...in bed, together...
> View attachment 15698
> ...


yes. yes you were.
what you DON'T know is that I was being groped under the table as these shots were being taken--no wonder I burst out laughing! naughty, naughty.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness that looks like so much fun. Would be so cool to hang with some Dims folks. 
Stacey


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 26, 2007)

Such cute pics, everybody! And I heart Grey's Papaya - it's one of the first stops I make when I go to NYC!


----------



## love dubh (Feb 26, 2007)

So, even though I was only around for 2.5 seconds, I had funnnnnnnnnnnnnn....

And Katie (I forget her username, if she has one?) is the newest love of my life.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 26, 2007)

Hel-loooooo, massive expanse of teal! LOL
Sorry I misquoted you, Yankers - I got the gist, though! 
And repeat? Yes, please. Right now.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll have pictures up in about... I'd say an hour. I just dropped them off about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Tina (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like y'all had a fabulous time!! More pics!!


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 26, 2007)

So glad everyone had a great time. Wish i could have made it, but as they say, you snooze you lose.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 26, 2007)

Working on the pics. ImageShack seems to not want to work right now. I got two pics uploaded, and now it won't let me upload more - keeps timing out. 

Okay, I've switched to PhotoBucket instead for now because I couldn't resize and the two pics I DID post were big and breaking the board. I'll post what I have when I get it all together.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

Blackjack is quite the karaoke singer. He blew me away, even dedicated a song to us. :wubu: I hope sombody got pictures. That was mad cool.

I was out all weekend partying into the night and I lived to tell of it. Just barely. And Yankee girl, I'm jealous. I didn't drink nearly as much as I threatened to. That white russian looks yummy if that's what it is.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 26, 2007)

Jes - t3h hawtness!






Aris shares her vocal prowess with us!






More Aris belting it out.






More Aris the amazing.






Lilly picks out which song she's going to grace us with.






Yankee is so sloshed - but soooo adorable!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not too happy with most of the pictures I got- I think that they could've been a lot better, really. These are some of the best ones I took... I really ought to invest in a digital camera so that I can see what I get right away.





Saturday morning, Yankee went down and got some donuts and stuff. Then she shared one with BBMe. I think that I was the only one with a camera handy, so I got to take the picture here.

Flash-forward to Saturday night.





Yankee- quite drunk but still very pretty.

More later on.


----------



## Tina (Feb 26, 2007)

Jes, fabulous blouse!

Wish we had enough people around here to do such things; it looks like you all had a marvelous time.


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like you all had an amazing time, I'm still very jealous of all the fun!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2007)

Some more. Excuse the line that runs across some of the pictures, it must've been some sort of problem with the machine at the lab, since it's also on the photos themselves... but not on the negatives.





LillyBBBW singin' her song, and the DJ looking like an idiot while rocking out. My GAWD she has an incredible voice.





Another, same as above.





BigBeautifulMe and lipmixgirl dancing.





BBMe singing- she did very well. The chick behind her, with the short hair, also had a pretty good voice.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 26, 2007)

I am dying to know where BBMe got her lovely pink dress. I LOVE IT.
Stacey


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 26, 2007)

Great photos! Looks like such a fun time - add me to the "wish I was there" bunch.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a great time.. more text and thanks to follow. I didn't bring a camera, but Sable did. This is my favorite shot. Unfortunately the others aren't much to write home about, but I'll find something else to post. 

Order up! 

View attachment blackjackbuns_dims.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 26, 2007)

When I saw you guys snap that picture, I was hoping it was of the Geoduck dish. Because it was there. On the menu!!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea, absolutely awsome time, wish I wasnt so sick though lol. But the night I was there was really alot of fun. And I want to see more pics of the stuff I missed lol.



love dubh said:


> So, even though I was only around for 2.5 seconds, I had funnnnnnnnnnnnnn....



And finishin the nite out in philly was fun to, right lol


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

Lilly looking back to make sure that Martin was still breathing in the back of the cab. She looks more amused that he had about 6 inches of space, rather then concerned.....  

View attachment lilly_cab_dims.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

There was once.. a magically disappearing chair. A magic trick, featuring the gorgeous Lilly! 

View attachment dims_chair.jpg


View attachment dims_lilly_chair.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

Bags and bags of candy.... I could smell it.... do I see Betty Boop lipgloss in someone's bag... it's for me.... yay :wubu: :wubu: 

View attachment heather_candy_dims.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool lil boutique skater shop.. with my kinda branding.

The picture says it all. 

View attachment heather_fuckyoga_dims.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> I had a great time.. more text and thanks to follow. I didn't bring a camera, but Sable did. This is my favorite shot. Unfortunately the others aren't much to write home about, but I'll find something else to post.
> 
> Order up!



Gaaahhhh, I look like a doofus here.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Gaaahhhh, I look like a doofus here.



I think you look like a damn cute and quite the bargain for $3.50!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

There was this guy... he questions the Giraffes... we were told he had something up his sleeve... 

View attachment martin_point_dims.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

My sexpot friend Jes... she's trying to pretend I can't see her cleavage... but she's not fooling me. :smitten: 

View attachment jes_sexpot_dims.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

Sign up today!  

View attachment drunk_dims.jpg


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Sign up today!



I think I already signed up....I'm not just the President, I'm a member! haha.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

I :wubu: her dress! So cute! 

View attachment toodles_dims.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

and for my final picture submission. (I warned you I had very few  sniff!).... without further adeiu.... I present to you... 

*Miss Kira.... checking out the MARTIN MOVES!* 

View attachment martin_moves_dims.jpg


----------



## Tina (Feb 26, 2007)

Heather, Martin looks like he's doing some checking out of his own in that first photo. 

Great pics, and I love the comments. Thanks for sharing. 

Miss Toodles, you look downright stunningly beautiful. Great dress and a shy, devastating smile.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 26, 2007)

You all look marvelous, and like you're having so much fun! I need to go to one of these weekends!
Incredibly cool.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 26, 2007)

In closing, I had a wonderful time. A small bout of some icky sicky going around in between, but I was able to keep a chin up.

I hope to see all you crazies again sometime and next time I'll bring my own camera.

Some random comments that come to mind for now:

- AFG and Butch, I'm getting those wife beaters made and I'm not kidding.

- Jes, your my bitch!

- Knotty isn't just Knotty... he's naughty! (and we dig it!)

- I need to let you all know that Lilly does Greek!  

- Just because he isn't breathing, doesn't mean he's dead.

and in closing.. a little ditty... 

Hangin' round downtown NYC by myself
And I had so much time
To sit and think about myself
And then there they were
Like quadruple cherry pie
Yeah there they were
Like Dimensions superfly....

I smell sex shops and candy yeah.. 
Who's that lounging in Iggy's chair. 
Who's that casting that casting devouring stares in the fat girl's direction.
Mama this surely is a dream. 
Dig it!
(-Fatty's Playground)


----------



## supersoup (Feb 26, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> I think you look like a damn cute and quite the bargain for $3.50!



agreed, i love that picture!!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 27, 2007)

everyone look amazing :smitten: :blush: :wubu:

glad you have fun 

hugs,  
Dark_Hart


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 27, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> I had a great time.. more text and thanks to follow. I didn't bring a camera, but Sable did. This is my favorite shot. Unfortunately the others aren't much to write home about, but I'll find something else to post.
> 
> Order up!


An in focus, mostly unblocked, clear headshot of Blackjack? This is a first!


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 27, 2007)

It is times like these that make me Anti-South Florida.


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 27, 2007)

supersoup said:


> agreed, i love that picture!!



it is a great picture blackjack!!!


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes! (Feb 27, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> and for my final picture submission. (I warned you I had very few  sniff!).... without further adeiu.... I present to you...
> 
> *Miss Kira.... checking out the MARTIN MOVES!*



I've still got plenty more moves up my sleeve for next time. I'll be sure to stretch beforehand.

What an awesome weekend. And, to reiterate what I said on the "East" board, I hereby declare these girls to be uniformly awesome and encourage the menfolk of the dimensions "community" (or whatever) to suck it up and hang out. You'll definitely have fun. Every single person I met was fun, charming, hilarious and completely outgoing. Also hot. Suffice it to say, it was a party.

Seriously. I was the only dude for a majority of the time I hung out and couldnt understand why (though i'm certainly not complaining.) It blew my mind. 

Sadly, I have no pictures of my own, and so will pilfer what has already been posted. 

In lieu of a photocollage of last weekend, here is a picture of distilled awesomeness:


----------



## BigCutieSable (Feb 27, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Sign up today!




I didn't have one too many....I had just enough..nah, I could've used a few more! Oh drink boy! Drink boy!Where's our drink boy?...LoL!...I guess he got a lil busy...with Martin Moves!..haha!

What a great time!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

To all my dimmers who came from ALL OVER  Michigan, Connecticut, Massachussetts, New Jersey, Virginia, Maryland, Pennsylvania, and New York  THANK YOU! Without you, this weekend would not have been possible 

I had an AMAZING time Lets do it again  SOON!

And now, I present to you  the pictures..


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

yankee & BBM doing makeup....
miss toodles and jes chatting...
knotty, blackjack, & eightyseven chillin.... 

View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 002.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 003.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 005.jpg


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

pizza, pizza, pizza... 

View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 010.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 014.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 017.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 018.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 022.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 27, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> yankee & BBM doing makeup....
> miss toodles and jes chatting...
> knotty, blackjack, & eightyseven chillin....



Yes, that is a t-shirt for _Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_. I got it for free and I love that movie.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Caffe, Caffe, Caffe 

View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 023.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 024.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 025.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 029.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 030.jpg


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

do those glasses look familiar??!!???!?!? 

View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 035.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 036.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 037.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 038.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 039.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 27, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> Caffe, Caffe, Caffe



Taking that first picture was heavenly.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, that one pic of me spacing in the Pizza Parlor... I never realized that my dreads were getting that long until I saw it lol.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

moving from lunch to babeland and economy candy... 

View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 040.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 041.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 043.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 044.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 045.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm already in a rut because I can't find a Capoeira school here, and now I see this. (Sigh) Florida Florida Florida.....


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

am i allowed to post these naughty pics?!??!?! 

View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 046.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 048.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 050.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 053.jpg


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

oceandiva... 
butch... 
proof that you can fit the same amount of fat people (6) (including supersize girls) as average size people on a subway bench... 
KARAOKE @ STOUT!!!! 

View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 055.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 058.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 063.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 065.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 066.jpg


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i had to sing... and now i have laryngitis... alas... nothing i won't do for a moment to ham it up... 

View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 069.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 070.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 071.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 072.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 073.jpg


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

and the jes story to come... 

View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 090.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 091.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 092.jpg


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

and i have saved the best for last... as we all know, there are times when people sing at karaoke, and their performance is, well, less than audible... really, just downright painful... and as you will now see with this picture documentary of our very own Jes having her ears so close to bleeding from a random bar patron's more than abyssmal performance of stayin' alive - clearly not by the bee gees.... a special shout out to AFG for lending her moral support in these pics! 

View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 079.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 080.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 081.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 082.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 083.jpg


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

oh, the pain! the pain! 

View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 084.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 085.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 086.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 087.jpg


View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 088.jpg


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

the end.... 

View attachment nyc dim weekend feb 07 089.jpg


----------



## Jes (Feb 28, 2007)

oh god. i was crying, by the end, and reaching for my beer. I have never quite heard anything like that guy mangling...well, whatever song it was that he was trying to sing. And his dance moves were just...'special.' That's what I'll call them. 

This series of photos is a testament to how much I love you all--that I'm willing to be seen not as a pretty fat chick ready for her paysite close-up, all sex kitten and smoldering, but as the dorky me who is alway laughing about something and hammin' it up. 

And if you don't think I'm a good time (cf. my Clubhouse thread in which I ask you to date me, please) then y'alls is crayzee!!

ps: i can be a sex kitten behind closed doors, though, honest.
pps: props to Tiffany/AFG for the moral support. It was a tough experience, but I made it through.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 28, 2007)

So the dude in the black sweater that was part of the ultra hip "karaoke club" asked me to join him next week for karaoke. 

I'm thinking about it...hahaha!!!


----------



## Jes (Feb 28, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> So the dude in the black sweater that was part of the ultra hip "karaoke club" asked me to join him next week for karaoke.
> 
> I'm thinking about it...hahaha!!!



oh, i see how it is! he didn't hear you sing! then again, did he even go up and sing one...? someone has the hots for our ms. megan!


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 28, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh, i see how it is! he didn't hear you sing! then again, did he even go up and sing one...? someone has the hots for our ms. megan!



I should've just hit it and quit it, while I had the prime opportunity.

Shucks.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm actually back from 24 hours of sleep. Great pictures y'all. One question:

Did a certain member here (not going to name names) ever go for a rear massage? =p


----------



## Jes (Feb 28, 2007)

oh.dear.god. 
that was so nasty. so very, very nasty.

you-know-who--scan that and post it here. OR at least type out the entire text. PLEASE.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 28, 2007)

I need a retina cleansing!


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, how did I forget that. 

What a way to start off the night...wow.

You-know-who needs to scan it. Would be funnier in chicken scratch.


----------



## Jes (Feb 28, 2007)

i like how that was all written up, business-card style (and yet so far from a business card). one wonders how many of those he gives out a day.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, my abs STILL hurt from that 4 minute long freak out attack the world's worst rendition of Staying Alive induced. If you can die from laughter, I was close watching her react. I'm hurt that I'm merely Jes' accomplice here, but there are far worse places to be!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 1, 2007)

following very popular request, i have been asked to explain the inappropriate photo that i posted. due to the sensitivity and the dirrrrty-dirrrrtyness of the photo, i will only describe it as such:

it was a photo of a very popular dimmer standing in a toy store... posing with 2 display toys in a very inappropriate manner. 

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Jes (Mar 1, 2007)

Alls I know is this:

There are 2 key take-aways that I hope everyone who joined in the fun remembers:

1. "Region" (said with accompanying hand motion, of course)

2. Sock Camp (tm).

It's important to me that I adequately discussed both of these, and left you all with the knowledge and strength to take these ideas back to your communities to share them. With the needy.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> 1. "Region" (said with accompanying hand motion, of course)



I actually used this today when discussing the weather with a co-worker.

They didn't get it.

I was disappointed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 1, 2007)

We must have missed out on "Sock Camp." That makes me really, really sad. So sad I feel it in my "region."


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 1, 2007)

So yes, what these lovely ladies were referring to in regards to the business card - 

We were getting onto the bus, when a man that had just gotten off stopped me and said "You dropped this." Now, I knew I hadn't dropped anything, but figured it was much easier to take it and say thanks and get on the bus than it was to try to argue with him. So I took it. On the front, it was a business card for a sandwich shop. On the back, this is what it said:







For those having trouble reading, it says:

ZAN
1-917-407-2061
------------------
12 inches of FUN! CD DVD Clothes
------------------
Long Stroken ENT
------------------
Special Rear Massage Women ONLY


Now, don't ask me how the hell I passed this up. Really, I couldn't tell ya. Plus, I really want to know what ENT means. I'm 99.9% sure this guy is not an ear, nose, and throat doctor.


----------



## Jes (Mar 1, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> We must have missed out on "Sock Camp." That makes me really, really sad. So sad I feel it in my "region."



It's currently raining. In my "region."

Worry not; Sock Camp workshops will be coming to your area (NOT region) in the near future. I'll describe in my clubhouse bloggie.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 1, 2007)

It seems to always be raining in my region nowadays. My region must be Seattle.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 1, 2007)

I just saw that picture of Heather Chunkin' the deuce. Now I must rep her!!!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So yes, what these lovely ladies were referring to in regards to the business card -
> 
> We were getting onto the bus, when a man that had just gotten off stopped me and said "You dropped this." Now, I knew I hadn't dropped anything, but figured it was much easier to take it and say thanks and get on the bus than it was to try to argue with him. So I took it. On the front, it was a business card for a sandwich shop. On the back, this is what it said:
> 
> ...



THat has to be the funniest post I've read in a long time.. I was just laughing really hard out loud and my friend who's here is like, "What's so damn funny!" and I showed her.. and now she's rolling.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 2, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I just saw that picture of Heather Chunkin' the deuce. Now I must rep her!!!



Me? Rep? YAY! I don't know what rep is... no love for this fatty.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 2, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> THat has to be the funniest post I've read in a long time.. I was just laughing really hard out loud and my friend who's here is like, "What's so damn funny!" and I showed her.. and now she's rolling.


E _M_ T... ahem.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 2, 2007)

Would that be "Emergency Massage Technician," Ned? 

Looks like ENT to me.


----------



## mango (Mar 2, 2007)

*Looks more like a mangled W to me...

E W T... ???



Either that or if it is ENT, maybe he was a LOTR geek. 
Ents were the tree shepherds. I have no idea how 'Long Stroken' works in to that.

 


If you really want to find out, dial that number!

*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 2, 2007)

*The pink dress.*

I keep forgetting to answer the question I am getting about my dress. It's from Zaftique, and it's called the Pink Party dress. If you go to Zaftique , and type "Pink Party" in the search box, it'll come up.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 2, 2007)

EXCELLENT!!  I *must* try this.

"'scuze me sir, you dropped this. :batting: " On the back tho, I'm going to write out a coupon for a free fat girl hug with an expiration date and everything.




BigBeautifulMe said:


> So yes, what these lovely ladies were referring to in regards to the business card -
> 
> We were getting onto the bus, when a man that had just gotten off stopped me and said "You dropped this." Now, I knew I hadn't dropped anything, but figured it was much easier to take it and say thanks and get on the bus than it was to try to argue with him. So I took it. On the front, it was a business card for a sandwich shop. On the back, this is what it said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Would that be "Emergency Massage Technician," Ned?
> 
> Looks like ENT to me.


Yes :blush: I'm yankin' the chain of one of my fellow HP cranks. Wow you are a cutie BBMe- that pink dress is a marvel.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 2, 2007)

Enormous Nocturnal Tumescence?:batting:


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 2, 2007)

Maybe an alternate ending for "stroken": "strokent"? ...gotta give him some love for trying to be grammatically correct. Seems that maybe he and Ginny are pre-destined to get down with his "12-inches of FUN" after all...:batting:


----------



## Jes (Mar 2, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> THat has to be the funniest post I've read in a long time.. I was just laughing really hard out loud and my friend who's here is like, "What's so damn funny!" and I showed her.. and now she's rolling.



I'm pretty close to calling him and asking him what the ENT means. Seriously.

In other news, close-up boobie shot of BBMe coming up later today!


----------



## Jes (Mar 2, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> When I saw you guys snap that picture, I was hoping it was of the Geoduck dish. Because it was there. On the menu!!!



uh, we all agreed not to discuss this. did you not get the memo?


(ok, we didn't, actually, but ew!)


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm just curious what "12 inches of fun" had to do with CDs/DVDs/Clothes. That guy was creepy, for sure... but without him we'd be missing hours of entertainment and the mystery behind "ENT."


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 2, 2007)

My personal take on it was that he was offering, like Marvin Gaye CDs, porn DVDs, and lingerie/costumes to go along with his 12 inches of fun. But I'm probably just a pervert.

Oh, and Ben, there's no need to be jealous that you only offer 11.5 inches of fun. Really. 

(PS - Can I get my ruler back?)


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 2, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> I'm just curious what "12 inches of fun" had to do with CDs/DVDs/Clothes. That guy was creepy, for sure... but without him we'd be missing hours of entertainment and the mystery behind "ENT."



*sigh*...Obviously he could supplement his Twelver with mood music, erotic pornography, and sexual clothing (like banana hammocks)...in case the "fun" wasn't quite fun enough on it's own.

Yep...BBM and I are the same person...and here I thought I was being witty and original on my own...tsk tsk


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 2, 2007)

Obviously I'm not the only pervert 'round here.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 2, 2007)

See where he has FUN capitalized, so I think he's trying to say 'Long Strokin' Entertainment.':eat2:


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 2, 2007)

And quite obviously, all services are "equal opportunity", EXCEPT for the rear massage, as evident by his separation of the menu.


----------



## Jes (Mar 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My personal take on it was that he was offering, like Marvin Gaye CDs, porn DVDs, and lingerie/costumes to go along with his 12 inches of fun. But I'm probably just a pervert.
> 
> Oh, and Ben, there's no need to be jealous that you only offer 11.5 inches of fun. Really.
> 
> (PS - Can I get my ruler back?)



*snicker*

I thought he was making ALL of his services known to you, the reader. Like, he also had bootleg CDs and clothes that had fallen off the back of a truck in the garment district.

Alls I know is that I have my conway panties, and I'm set.


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> I'm pretty close to calling him and asking him what the ENT means. Seriously.
> 
> In other news, close-up boobie shot of BBMe coming up later today!



I hate to spoil the fun but, Ent. is most likely a short form of the word entertainment. As in my former employer "Lights Down Entertainment". He may have also done male exotic dancing.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Jes (Mar 2, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> I hate to spoil the fun but, Ent. is most likely a short form of the word entertainment. As in my former employer "Lights Down Entertainment". He may have also done male exotic dancing.
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.



are you saying you pranced in a loin cloth for screaming fans, Paw??


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, Jes. But that was about 15 yrs. ago. I don't do too much prancing these days. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Jes (Mar 2, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Yeah, Jes. But that was about 15 yrs. ago. I don't do too much prancing these days.
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.


 oh, but the night is yet young, Paw squared!


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh, but the night is yet young, Paw squared!



It is actually almost bedtime. GraveYard shift.

If I still have some pics that I can find, I will post them. But I am not holding out much hope. It has been so long. And sometimes overnights take things.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Jes (Mar 2, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> It is actually almost bedtime. GraveYard shift.
> 
> If I still have some pics that I can find, I will post them. But I am not holding out much hope. It has been so long. And sometimes overnights take things.
> 
> ...


but we need some ENT! we'll settle for fewer than 12 inches, too!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Mar 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Obviously I'm not the only pervert 'round here.



Nope, I'm pervtastic too. We should start a club? :bow:


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 3, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Nope, I'm pervtastic too. We should start a club? :bow:



Can you say, Hottest Pervs (self-proclaimed, not my words) Ever?

I think so.


----------



## Ash (Mar 4, 2007)

That Jes and AFG series cracked me the hell up! I've got to make it to one of these! 

Now, regarding Mr. Rear Massage, my first thought on ENT was Ear, Nose, and Throat. 

Wayyyy worse.


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 5, 2007)

Jes said:


> but we need some ENT! we'll settle for fewer than 12 inches, too!




I looked everywhere. No luck. Good thing that you would have settled. Otherwise, you would have to look twice. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Now, regarding Mr. Rear Massage, my first thought on ENT was Ear, Nose, and Throat.
> 
> Wayyyy worse.



HORRIFYING.


then again, that word applies to your first sentence (which I cut out), too. I'm SO unphotogenic. I always want to be hte pretty one and i keep ending up the goofy one. BUT i'm hoping the mens see that series and think: eh, her face wouldn't break a clock AND she always looks like she's having fun. Let us date her. Let us date her, indeed.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 5, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> *sigh*...Obviously he could supplement his Twelver with mood music, erotic pornography, and sexual clothing (like banana hammocks)...in case the "fun" wasn't quite fun enough on it's own.
> 
> Yep...BBM and I are the same person...and here I thought I was being witty and original on my own...tsk tsk




ENT probably stands for Entertainment, no?


----------



## Tooz (Mar 5, 2007)

DELAYED REACTION, BUT.

I really REALLY wish I'd gone to this weekend thing. >_>
If there will be another, I will TOTALLY go.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 5, 2007)

Jes said:


> HORRIFYING.
> 
> 
> then again, that word applies to your first sentence (which I cut out), too. I'm SO unphotogenic. I always want to be hte pretty one and i keep ending up the goofy one. BUT i'm hoping the mens see that series and think: eh, her face wouldn't break a clock AND she always looks like she's having fun. Let us date her. Let us date her, indeed.



If its okay, I hope for the same thing. I think my faces were much worse and weren't as expressive. So I hope we both get dates. Separately, but at this point I'd be willing to share.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Mar 5, 2007)

For the fans of John's Pizzeria...



http://www.ny1.com/ny1/content/index.jsp?stid=1&aid=67366


Its the vermin that make it oh so good...


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah, i heard that! I say it's the fatties that shut that place down. That and the signed 8 by 10 glossy of Vanilla Ice on the wall! Rats, rats, baby!


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm sure 55 percent of my diet consists of rat/roach/other by now, so I'm trying to keep calm and collected. First that taco bell (which I've ate at several times), now John's. As long as I'm still breathing, I'm fine, right?


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I'm sure 55 percent of my diet consists of rat/roach/other by now, so I'm trying to keep calm and collected. First that taco bell (which I've ate at several times), now John's. As long as I'm still breathing, I'm fine, right?



Have you been cleaning your face, using your hands/arms? In jerky little movements? or hiding behind the walls and coming out at night?

no, seriously, have you?


----------



## formerking (Mar 5, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> For the fans of John's Pizzeria...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The Big Apple. A rotting feast for the mice and rats?*


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> yeah, i heard that! I say it's the fatties that shut that place down. That and the signed 8 by 10 glossy of Vanilla Ice on the wall! Rats, rats, baby!



Rip VanWinkle! Or ____ VanWinkle! Damn, that was hilarious.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> yeah, i heard that! I say it's the fatties that shut that place down. That and the signed 8 by 10 glossy of Vanilla Ice on the wall! Rats, rats, baby!



At one point during the evening I leaned over and told Heather, "If one more fattie walks in the door of this dive the fire department is going to come in and shut this place down." That place was small and the rickety old wooden chairs were a prime set up for an incident but thankfully none happend. Face it folks, rats and roaches are your dining partners everywhere you go. I have lots of friends who work in the restaurant business including myself and can tell you stories. With the smells, spoiled food and garbage that gets regurgitated and dumped on a daily basis from restaurants if you walk into a restaurant and cannot visibly see rats and roaches running about at your feet the owners are being vigilant, trust me.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 6, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Rip VanWinkle! Or ____ VanWinkle! Damn, that was hilarious.





Jes said:


> yeah, i heard that! I say it's the fatties that shut that place down. That and the signed 8 by 10 glossy of Vanilla Ice on the wall! Rats, rats, baby!



So I just quoted Mr. Rob VanWinkle in the clubhouse...and did a little dance when I did it.

One of you can't see it, because they won't pony up the cash to come play with the Big Kids.  

*ahem* (shameless plug)


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 6, 2007)

Psh... like I have any cash to pony up. I'm the one buying FMV (For Maximum Value) enriched long grain rice, mmmkay? 

Jes... do you think Rob VanWinkle was smart enough to leave his do-rag at home?


----------



## Jes (Mar 6, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Psh... like I have any cash to pony up. I'm the one buying FMV (For Maximum Value) enriched long grain rice, mmmkay?
> 
> Jes... do you think Rob VanWinkle was smart enough to leave his do-rag at home?



oh dear god! haha. I meant to tell you--I saw nary a 'do rag at the club that night. That I can recall at 3 am, at least!

Ben, did you mention to your parents that you're well socialized? And cute as a button? Ladies, that 87 is cute as a button! you heard it here, first. Or, possibly, the bathroom door at the now-closed John's pizzeria.

also? and i might be outing someone but there was an 87 sighting the monday after the weekend!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Jes, didn't you promise some close-up glamour shot of my boobs for this thread? Or was that just an idle threat?


----------



## Jes (Mar 7, 2007)

sorry--i will work on that tonight or tomorrow. the shot is aT home.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 7, 2007)

Am I going to be sorry I reminded you? LOL


----------



## Jes (Mar 8, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Psh... like I have any cash to pony up. I'm the one buying FMV (For Maximum Value) enriched long grain rice, mmmkay?
> 
> Jes... do you think Rob VanWinkle was smart enough to leave his do-rag at home?



THIS JUST IN! Fellow librarian (though not colleague) and fellow dude at the pottery studio of which I'm a member, knew ole Ice in high school and went to a party at his house! 

I'll have to do a JENNIFER'S HOLLYWOOD MINUTE post in my clubhouse blog about it.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 8, 2007)

I onced passed by Steven Seagal's house. me for the win!


----------



## Jes (Mar 8, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I onced passed by Steven Seagal's house. me for the win!



i don't know about that, you cat feeder, you! 

haha.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I onced passed by Steven Seagal's house. me for the win!



I saw Bobby Brown get punched in the face during a riot at the Boston Kite Festival back in 1986. Does that count?


----------



## Jes (Mar 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I saw Bobby Brown get punched in the face during a riot at the Boston Kite Festival back in 1986. Does that count?



No, not really--not when you hear that *I* actually punched BBrown in the face several times.

haha. Ok, was it Whitney who hit him? Wait, that's pre-whitney, right? 

Kite Festival Riot? Is that like a Zoot Suit riot?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 8, 2007)

I personally think Jes' promise of my boob shot is just a phantom promise to keep people coming back to this thread. 

...

They're coming back, anyway, you say? 

...

Oh.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 8, 2007)

we're still waiting too! :bow:


----------



## Jes (Mar 8, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> we're still waiting too! :bow:



shit. Sorry! I meant to get to it yesterday, and then my blog imploded and whatnot. It's on my laptop at home. Someone email me tonight:
[email protected]
Remind me. 

It's kind of a profile boob shot. A drive-by, if you will (and I hear you do!)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 8, 2007)

I figured it had to be a drive-by of sorts, as I don't remember...erm...posing.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2007)

Jes said:


> No, not really--not when you hear that *I* actually punched BBrown in the face several times.
> 
> haha. Ok, was it Whitney who hit him? Wait, that's pre-whitney, right?
> 
> Kite Festival Riot? Is that like a Zoot Suit riot?



Ah, the Boston Annual Kite Festival! I'm not sure it still goes on. Basically it was a festival that happened every Spring at Franklin Park where colorful kites of all designs from around the world would be displayed and flown. People brought their kids and sat out in the sun on blankets flying kites, buying souvenirs, sno cones, fried dough and the best meat pattie in coco bread you ever tasted in your life. At least that was what was intended. It turned into a ghetto fashion show of "see and be seen" magnitude where people cleaned out their local 'Tellos' store buying matching suits with their best friends to meet and hook up with hot guys and fly girls from all over Boston. Being the resident fattie I would bring my nieces and nephews with cheapo kites bought at Woolworths and watch the display of gaudy outfits, massive bling and intricate hairstyles. 

I made a mistake on the year. It wasn't 1986, it was more like 1983-84 or something like that. New Edition was in its heyday and Ronnie, Bobby, Rickey and Mike were the talk of the town. They were hometown ghetto boys who made good, but a lot of people felt that the boys had gotten a little too big for their britches and let the attention get to their heads. They were slated to show up dressed in bling from head to toe in the funky freshest gear as a publicity stunt and there were grumblings of a violent ambush in store for them at the hands of disgruntled local ne'er do wells bitter about the boys new hoity toity climb to the epics of conceit.

As fate would have it I lay my blanket in a spot where I got to watch the entire episode unfold right before me. The crowd of thousands lurched forward, half of them in a rabid thirst for blood and the other half to see the carnage, when it was announced that New Edition had arrived on new Suzuki scooters worth about 100 grand each. Luckily neither myself nor my charges were harmed in the fray.


----------



## Jes (Mar 8, 2007)

Lilly, you tell a fantastic story. I think you know that about yourself, but I want to give a shout out to your skills.

Wait--am I doing that Obama/Hillary thing, when talking to southerners?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2007)

Jes said:


> Lilly, you tell a fantastic story. I think you know that about yourself, but I want to give a shout out to your skills.
> 
> Wait--am I doing that Obama/Hillary thing, when talking to southerners?



Most fun about this is that it's not a story. A true account of events it is, told with creative flourish, but a factual account. The Kite Festival is an infamous event where violence erupted every year, so much so that everyone called it The Fight Festival. I figured by now it would have been discontinued but my sister says it still happens but it's so bad now you can't even bring your kids there.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 8, 2007)

Lilly, WHO is that in your avatar? Have you answered that elsewhere? I am cornfused.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL It's Jennifer Wilbanks, the runaway bride.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> LOL It's Jennifer Willibanks, the runaway bride.



hehehe...OH YEAH! How *are* you going to pay for all those law-enforcement costs incurred on your behalf?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> hehehe...OH YEAH! How *are* you going to pay for all those law-enforcement costs incurred on your behalf?



Her community service has already begun. She's been spotted mowing lawns on state property as she pays back her debt to society.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Her community service has already begun. She's been spotted mowing lawns on state property as she pays back her debt to society.



Ah. Lawns. Good for her. 

This is very sizeist of me (and irrelevant), but I find her off-puttingly skinny.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Ah. Lawns. Good for her.
> 
> This is very sizeist of me (and irrelevant), but I find her off-puttingly skinny.



Yes, I totally agree. But in her defense it is rumored she has a thyroid disorder hence the eyes, her overly thin disposition and the erratic behavior.


----------



## Jes (Mar 8, 2007)

DRIVE BY!

awww, honey, your boobs is too big! waaay over the file size limit.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 8, 2007)

Jes said:


> DRIVE BY!
> 
> awww, honey, your boobs is too big! waaay over the file size limit.



http://photobucket.com

Stop stalling!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> The Kite Festival is an infamous event where violence erupted every year, so much so that everyone called it The Fight Festival. I figured by now it would have been discontinued but my sister says it still happens but it's so bad now you can't even bring your kids there.



Kites? Isn't kite flying like the most benign of activities? How does something that innocent morph into a rumble? I love weirdness like that when things don't match what's expected of them.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, I totally agree. But in her defense it is rumored she has a thyroid disorder hence the eyes, her overly thin disposition and the erratic behavior.



Ah, see, I knew I'd feel bad if I said anything. Heh. AH WELL.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 9, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Kites? Isn't kite flying like the most benign of activities? How does something that innocent morph into a rumble? I love weirdness like that when things don't match what's expected of them.



Yes, Rainy. and actually that quote in your sig, "_Kites rise highest against the wind, not with it._ &#8211;Winston Churchill" was originally said by one of the Boston Crips to P. Diddy, not Winston Churchill.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 9, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Kites? Isn't kite flying like the most benign of activities? How does something that innocent morph into a rumble? I love weirdness like that when things don't match what's expected of them.



Franklin Park and the Franklin Park Zoo lie smack in the middle of a fault line between the haves and the have nots. On one side is an ecclectic upper crusty neighborhood, on another is a mostly Latino neighborhood and on the rest is an area notorious for drugs, prostitution, drive bys and gang violence. the last time I drove down Blue Hill Avenue I passed by two incidents. One where a shooting had just occurred and the police had blocked off the area, and then a few blocks down scores of police pulled over a car and were rifling through it and questioning the occupant who appeared to be a girl in her late teens. My sister and I jokingly commented that if the police weren't so busy getting their jollies from harassing random citizens they may have been able to stop the shooting that happened merely a block away from them.

Between the legitimate crime and the arbitrary abuse of power that has gone on for years there it has been an escalating situation for years. I have a nephew who lives in that area. He's a chef and during a major police crackdown ordered by the mayor he made the mistake of leaving his apartment to go to the grocery store. When he drove back he was randomly stopped by police, his car searched, he was roughed up and thrown in the clink and later released with no charges filed. The next day the newspapers praised the mayor for his good work in the massive crime fighting initiative that took place that weekend and they boasted the numbers of 'criminals' arrested. My nephew along with scores of other random citizens had done nothing wrong. Community activists have fought hard to try to keep neighborhood and family spirit alive by sponsoring kite festivals and Caribbean Festivals in the park but they always seem to escalate into violence for one reason or another. Everybody blames everybody.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 9, 2007)

With that kind of convergence of forces, no wonder things erupt there. Thanks for explaining that, Lilly. Very sad to hear though.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for that, Lilly. When I moved to Boston from San Francisco a year ago I was SHOCKED at the behaviour of the police around here. I lived in Jamaica Plain before moving to Cambridge, and everything you said sounds totally likely given things I saw just walking down the street. It's really sad. 

I'm not speaking ill of all Boston police. I just was not used to that kind of tension coming from a place like San Francisco, in which cops are pretty mellow.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 9, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Thanks for that, Lilly. When I moved to Boston from San Francisco a year ago I was SHOCKED at the behaviour of the police around here. I lived in Jamaica Plain before moving to Cambridge, and everything you said sounds totally likely given things I saw just walking down the street. It's really sad.
> 
> I'm not speaking ill of all Boston police. I just was not used to that kind of tension coming from a place like San Francisco, in which cops are pretty mellow.



I grew up in JP and had no idea how bad it was till I moved out. In the town I live in I had to call police because my mailbox had been hit by theives a few times and for assistance when a neighbor became ill. I was all tensed up and somewhat defensive worried about interacting with the police and was shocked. It was just like on 50's television when the police officers arrived. They were professional, thorough, etc. I called my mother all freaked out about it. I think for the most part the police are pretty good people there are just some very bad apples out there.


----------



## la serenissima (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey all - 

A little late on the draw here, but I read this last week and had to tell somebody because its so terribly odd...and terrible, but I've had trouble folding kites into casual conversation. Until now:

From the AP (italics mine):

At least 11 people died in an annual two-day kite festival in Punjab Province. Officials said two died after their throats were cut by kite strings made of wire, used to damage rival kites. Five died after being hit by celebratory gunshots, and two people were electrocuted trying to untangle kites from overhead power cables. Two others fell from roofs. The police arrested more than 700 people for using sharpened kite strings or firing guns. _The authorities had temporarily lifted a ban on kite-flying that was imposed after deaths at last year's festival_. 

You can't make these things up.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 10, 2007)

"Kites don't kill people, people kill people." Unbelievable. I had no idea the mystique and allure of Kites could inspire such violence all over the world.

I was actually pretty good at kite flying which is why the kids liked to go with me then. The same thing happened each time. The wind would carry the kite so high and so strong that eventually the string would come to its end and then snap sending the kite hurtling towards the earth. The kids would chase it down, I'd repair it and the whole thing would happen over and over till the kite was beyond repair. Wind will destroy the kite itself if the string can't be snapped and broken. People would spend a whole year trying to invent or design the perfect kite that would fly highest and stay in the air the longest without breaking the string or tearing away - it was a passion for people. Never to the extent written about in Punjab though. We've found more important things to riot over at our festivals.


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2007)

my uncle (in holland) met his 2nd wife via a kite flying club near Rotterdam. Things were very good between them. She was much younger and eventually, after much discussion, they decided to have a child (him at 52 or so). Things continued to go very well.

'Til suddenly, they absolutely did not. At all. Court cases. Another man. Claims of some type of abuse/negligance toard the child (rescinded when the mother had a child with the new man and needed my uncle to watch his daughter more). etc. etc. 

so not a death, but the death of a marriage. All b/c of the kites...


----------



## la serenissima (Mar 10, 2007)

If I'm ever invited -- especially by anyone here -- for a day of a picnic, wine kite-flying and thou, I will be mortally offended.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 10, 2007)

la serenissima said:


> If I'm ever invited -- especially by anyone here -- for a day of a picnic, wine kite-flying and thou, I will be mortally offended.



As well you should be if you value your marriage or your life! 

I've never flown a kite, nor considered the danger in the act, but if someone asks me now I shall respectfully decline. And run!


----------

